
Most startups do not create value, says Scott Shane - davidw
http://www.smallbiztrends.com/2008/08/the-entrepreneurship-lottery.html/
======
brm
The term startup implies that the company wont be around in 6 years, it will
likely either have folded or exited so judging by sales numbers after 6 years
is not the right measure.

And really? Sales data from 1996 to 2002? That's ancient in terms of the web

